# Military Satellite Wars?



## fmdog44 (Nov 11, 2020)

The question posed to three scientists on a half hour discussion was will future satellites be used for military purposes? It was not concluded as to one way or another. But when we see groups of satellites (40-50) being put in to orbit with a single launch how will it be monitored and by who? Isn't it a horrible thought to know there could be untold number of weapons pointed at the Earth in addition to hundreds of nuclear warheads ready to fly from bases on Earth?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

I honestly don't give it any thought.

Now, if I were in my teens or 20's, with a full lifetime ahead of me, well things would be different, but this late in the game, it just doesn't matter to me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg you may be assuming they are not already up there. Remember President Reagan addressed this back when he was in office.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Aunt Marg you may be assuming they are not already up there. Remember President Reagan addressed this back when he was in office.


Not at all, FM, I do know they're up there, but I've never really been one to overthink stuff like that, not saying that's a good thing on my part, but I'm one of those types who's brain never shuts down at the best of times, so I try and restrict revving it up further whenever I can.

I wasn't aware of Reagan, addressing it until you mentioned it, so I just had a little read about it. Have to say I'm surprised the military satellite program was already underway as far back as the 1950's. Now that shocked me.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not at all, FM, I do know they're up there, but I've never really been one to overthink stuff like that, not saying that's a good thing on my part, but I'm one of those types who's brain never shuts down at the best of times, so I try and restrict revving it up further whenever I can.
> 
> I wasn't aware of Reagan, addressing it until you mentioned it, so I just had a little read about it. Have to say I'm surprised the military satellite program was already underway as far back as the 1950's. Now that shocked me.



WOW!!!! JUST WOW!!!! Auntie M. You're hired.



www.nytimes.com/1986/10/28/science/star-wars-traced-to-eisenhower-era.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 27, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> WOW!!!! JUST WOW!!!! Auntie M. You're hired.
> 
> View attachment 135863
> 
> www.nytimes.com/1986/10/28/science/star-wars-traced-to-eisenhower-era.html


ROFLMAO!

I accept, Fast!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Geeze can we ever get away from war?


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Geeze can we ever get away from war?


Don't blame moi RR I'm just a recruiter trying to meet my quota. I mean I'm not trying to stir up trouble but Auntie M. is the one who has been sitting on her grand daughter like a war hawk for ever since moi got here. Like I said I'm not trying to start anything but take a peek at her avatar. Jus sayin.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Geeze can we ever get away from war?


Care for an honest answer?


----------



## jerry old (Nov 27, 2020)

FastTrax-I had never noticed Aunt Marg actually sitting on a girl child.  That.s one of her folks she arrested.
She is on telephone to juvie hall, 'Got another one for you...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for the laughs, Fast and Jerry!


----------



## Irwin (Nov 28, 2020)

All we need is the ability to fire lasers from satellites at targets on earth. There won't be the need to drop bombs from drones. We'll be able to just zap people we don't like! Or we could zap other satellites. We could have satellite wars! Or we could zap criminals instead of going through all the trouble of arresting and trying them. Think of all the money we could save!

It kind of makes me glad to be old. The future doesn't bode well for young people today.

Maybe it's time to invest in satellite lasers. I missed out on the taser stock market rally.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Geeze can we ever get away from war?



We'd have to get a note from the monoliths:


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 28, 2020)

Irwin said:


> All we need is the ability to fire lasers from satellites at targets on earth. There won't be the need to drop bombs from drones. We'll be able to just zap people we don't like! Or we could zap other satellites. We could have satellite wars! Or we could zap criminals instead of going through all the trouble of arresting and trying them. Think of all the money we could save!
> 
> It kind of makes me glad to be old. The future doesn't bode well for young people today.
> 
> Maybe it's time to invest in satellite lasers. I missed out on the taser stock market rally.



Probably easier to take out the enemies satellites but that would only be successful if you're going to preempt them or if they preempt us we could only hope that our defense/offense platforms could weed out every decoy then destroy every MIRV within 30 minutes to retaliate effectively. Less if they have their boomers off our East and West coast launching depressed trajectory SLBM's. Then the whole shebang would be purely academic with a 5 to 8 minute flight time. Now if RadishRose takes exception to my warhawking you gotta back my play.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hard to believe anyone can keep up with China's technology in the future. Look what they are doing in the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 30, 2020)

jerry old said:


> FastTrax-I had never noticed Aunt Marg actually sitting on a girl child.  That.s one of her folks she arrested.
> She is on telephone to juvie hall, 'Got another one for you...



No no no no j.o.



juvie....nein nein nein. no not the RCMP


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey RR this one's for U


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

www.thereaganfiles.com/sdi.html

www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a18187/here-is-the-soviet-unions-secret-space-cannon/

www.nytimes.com/1986/10/28/science/star-wars-traced-to-eisenhower-era.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Excaliber

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategic_Defense_Initiative

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brilliant_Pebbles


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

www.spaceforce.mil

www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/systems/w71.htm

www.fas.org/spp/eprint/article05.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Militarisation_of_space

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti_satelitte_weapon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_weapon


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

www.politico.com/story/2018/04/06/outer-space-war-defense-russia-china-463067

www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35130478

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinetic_bombardment

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Space_weapons

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fractional_Orbital_Bombardment_System


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 1, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Space_Force

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/space_warfare

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W71


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 1, 2020)

Satellites have been weapons of war for a long time.  They provide pinpoint reconnaissance and identification of potential targets.  They spot suspicious activity (troop movements, etc.)   

Lasers from satellites, etc.?  Yeah, maybe, but the most important weapon of the future will continue to be a grunt with a rifle in his (or her) hands.


----------

